# Goose sliders



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What to do with the goose legs and thighs? Well you can make sliders with them and there actually pretty good!

Need 6 to 8 goose legs and thighs minus skin.

2 cups beef stock
1/2 cup red wine
Black Pepper
Salt
Red pepper
1 onion
3 cloves garlic 
Bacon grease
16 oz Texas roadhouse barbecue sause or barbecue sause of your choice.
Texas road house rolls. My favorite!

I used a half package of baccon and cooked it down in my cast iron pan.

While the baccon cooked I placed the legs and thighs on a cookie sheet salted, peppered and red pepered both sides.

When the baccon was finished I took it out and browned both sides of the legs in the baccon grease two or three legs at a time. Then placed them in a Dutch oven.

I then added the chopped onion and garlic to the baccon grease. Cooked till translucent. Added the wine and cooked it down again. Then added the broth and poured it on the legs and thighs in the Dutch oven.

Make sure you have enough liquid to cover the legs and thighs half way. Then put the lid on and cooked at 250 degrees for 4 hours.

Shred when done and add barbecue sause.

Add to rolls and top with a pickle
























They didn't last long at my house!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

oh yeah!


----------

